# Memorial Weekend



## Flatfisher6187 (Jun 21, 2007)

Anyone riding around Houston area on Memorial Day Weekend? If so where? I was originally supposed to go to Muddy Bottoms but don't really want to spend that much money and I think it's going to be crazy packed since it's the grand opening so a few of us are thinking about going somewhere a little closer to home. Usually go to DSO but the last couple times I have been it seems like more and more of the park is blocked off.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Flatfisher6187 said:


> Anyone riding around Houston area on Memorial Day Weekend? If so where? I was originally supposed to go to Muddy Bottoms but don't really want to spend that much money and I think it's going to be crazy packed since it's the grand opening so a few of us are thinking about going somewhere a little closer to home. Usually go to DSO but the last couple times I have been it seems like more and more of the park is blocked off.


I heard its under some kind of court order right now, till they get that highline issue and ticket writing under control. Also the impounding of the Atv's. I heard half the park was pretty much closed.

You can ride Xtreme across the street. Mud Buddys, General Sams. If you were planning on Muddy Bottoms, then hit River Run. I never get tired of that place. Or Sabine. But yes I agree, I dont even want to fight the crowd and craziness at Muddy Bottoms right now. Its gonna be stupid packed. And not many trails right now.

Good luck and be safe.


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*I wish*

I need a good ride but have to go do 4 days worth of work at the ranch. 
sometime this summer we should slap a 2cool ride together.


----------



## Flatfisher6187 (Jun 21, 2007)

I would definitely be down for a 2cool ride. I would love to get to know some you guys that have given your expertise. I have been talking to my cousin and I think we are planning on trying out Creekside in Spledora. Don't want to go too far because he doesn't know if he will be able to stay the whole weekend or just a day trip. I've heard Creekside is a pretty cool place but it's small. Where is Mud Buddy's?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

20mins south f Halletsville in Ezzell. About 400 acres. Cool little place. They have cabins to rent also. Google them


----------



## iboots78 (Nov 17, 2007)

I am down for a 2cool ride.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

The "ticket writing issue" is not DSs problem. The issue is folks tresspassing on center points property (high line). Center point are the people paying the deputies out there writing tickets. The ones who work DS are paid by down south


----------



## 4Rodsfishing (Oct 27, 2009)

You don't have to trespass to get a ticket. My friends and family were giving tickets for Attempting to trespass. We were sitting in front of the signs cause was one of the atv's was over heating when the officers came through the woods and said we were attempting to trespass. It true that the ticket issue is not DSO but the high line area is not the only area now, the cemetery area, and I also hear there are some private land owner reclaiming their land shutting down a lot of the good trails.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Yes, the popular trails like Vietnam, Hog Heaven, Pearl Harbor, Cemetery, are all off limits. It wasnt their land everyone was riding on. So the park really just got cut in half


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Sounds like once again something good for many was ruined by few.


----------

